# ACS - Negative result



## npotlacheruvu (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi guys 

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm very confused about my case. 

Back in Nov 2016 , I had applied for a skills assessment. In which I had applied to ACS for Analyst Programmer. As on Nov 2016 , I had 5 Years 8 Months of experience. 

My Bachelor's is in Mechanical Engineering, So it isn't related. 

I got back this as my Skills Assessment. 

"
Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
The following qualifications does not meet the ACS suitability criteria:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical Engineering) from Osmania University completed
June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient
computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the
policy manual.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 03/11 - 01/14 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 01/14 - 11/16 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxx
Country: INDIA
"

My question is , will there be any change if i reapply today, Since I have over 6 years exp now (6 years 5 months). Will there be a different outcome for ACS if i apply again ? 

Q2. Should i apply as "261312	Developer Programmer" or "261313	Software Engineer" or as "261311	Analyst Programmer" again. Which of these has a higher occupational ceiling ?


----------



## npotlacheruvu (Jun 30, 2017)

here's some more info about my case 

Age: 30 Points 
Eng: 20 points 
Edu : 15 Points 
State Sponsor : 5 points


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Not sure about why ACS says "unsuitable for migration", usually they deduct 4 or more years if your education is not related to your profession, in your case clearly is. Senior members can shine more light on it. But I will answer your another query: 

_Should i apply as "261312	Developer Programmer" or "261313	Software Engineer" or as "261311	Analyst Programmer" again. Which of these has a higher occupational ceiling ?_

All these occupation codes belong to the same group called 2613XX where XX differs or can be called as sub groups... 2613 occupation codes has totally common ceiling and not by specific sub group i.e for example if 1000 invites for 2613 then it would belong to all sub groups... 

So reapplying it in any other subgroup would be the same


----------



## npotlacheruvu (Jun 30, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Not sure about why ACS says "unsuitable for migration", usually they deduct 4 or more years if your education is not related to your profession, in your case clearly is. Senior members can shine more light on it. But I will answer your another query:
> 
> _Should i apply as "261312	Developer Programmer" or "261313	Software Engineer" or as "261311	Analyst Programmer" again. Which of these has a higher occupational ceiling ?_
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying Anamica23 , Would you happen to know why the experience cut is variable ? for some it is 4 years , but i've read that some people have 6 or even 8 years wiped off their experience ?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

npotlacheruvu said:


> Thank you for replying Anamica23 , Would you happen to know why the experience cut is variable ? for some it is 4 years , but i've read that some people have 6 or even 8 years wiped off their experience ?


I would like to throw some light on "Skill requirement met date". 

There are two things here. 
1. Your degree must be "Bachelor Degree or higher" in ICT major
2. Your "ICT-Major" degree must be relevant to the nominated occupation 

In this above case, only two years experience is enough for "Skill requirement met date".

Another case is
1. Your degree must be "Bachelor Degree or higher" in ICT major
2. Your "ICT-Major" degree is not relevant to the nominated occupation 

In this above case, only four years experience is enough for "Skill requirement met date".

In both of the above-mentioned cases, you might have ICT major degree but in the second case "NOT closely related to the nominated occupation", they will consider 4-years experience for "Skill requirement met date".

I guess you belong to the "Non-ICT Diploma or higher" in this case they "6 years relevant ICT work experience completed anytime in past work history plus a successful (RPL application)". 

I got this information from the direct source: 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

npotlacheruvu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm very confused about my case.
> 
> ...


In theory, if you link the application and are in the same role, they'd be hard-pressed to assess the experience negatively. Do note that you will need a new reference for your current employer, as they will only assess to the date provided in that reference.


----------

